# Cleaning teeth



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with cleaning their dogs teeth? Are chew bones enough?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

If you do a search on "cleaning teeth" you will find many threads that discuss this topic.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

No, chew bones are not enough. The only way to really clean your dog's teeth is to brush them regulary with an enzymatic canine tooth paste.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Karen is right. Tyler, who is 16 1/2, has had his teeth brushed daily for his entire life, only required one cleaning by the vet about 5 years ago and during his recent routine visit, she commented that he has the teeth of a 4 year old. It does work if you are diligent about it. It's also something that my dogs always looked at as one of the highlights of their day, almost like getting a treat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles have their teeth brushed daily. Scout was recently at the vet to have his teeth cleaned and I got to watch the procedure. Truffles is almost four months and doesn't mind the brushing. I think she likes the toothpaste


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi DEFINITELY likes the tooth paste! We start and end every tooth brushing by letting him lick a little off my finger as a treat!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use C.E.T. Toothpaste in poultry flavor. It also comes in beef. I get it at the Vet's and Whimsy really likes it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I use C.E.T. Toothpaste in poultry flavor. It also comes in beef. I get it at the Vet's and Whimsy really likes it.


I agree. We've tried several brands, and I like C.E.T the best too. Some of the others are too soupy. Kodi's favorite flavor for some reason is the malt.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

whimsy said:


> I use C.E.T. Toothpaste in poultry flavor. I get it at the Vet's and Whimsy really likes it.


Gibbs loves it too. We use it as a treat. He loves everything chicken. He runs to the kitchen and wags his tail everytime he hears the word "chicken".


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Another vote for C.E.T. toothpaste chicken flavor. Colbie use to chew the toothbrush but now she actually lets me brush her teeth… kinda


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I use Petrodex Enzymatic by Sentry and have for 16 1/2+ years. A couple of times I have had to get another brand when Petrodex was unavailable but always came back to it. Both my boys liked it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles like the C.E.T. vanilla mint flavor. They also love the C.E.T. Hextra oral hygiene chews.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

my guys like vanilla and they have their own Oral B. I dont know if using one is bad for dogs but mine love it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I use an Oral B electric brush on Scout. It is much easier and faster for him. I brush Truffles baby teeth and she doesn't seem to mine. She loves the toothpaste


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> If you do a search on "cleaning teeth" you will find many threads that discuss this topic.[/
> 
> Thanks so much. I will. I think the problem is I am using an iPad and navigating the site is difficult. I see an APP to download. Do you access this site from the web or from an APP? Access seems limited from this little iPad mini.
> Cuddles and I are on the road, so my real computer is back at the hospital
> ...


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2014)

*Thank you !*



krandall said:


> No, chew bones are not enough. The only way to really clean your dog's teeth is to brush them regulary with an enzymatic canine tooth paste.


Will find one today, thank you.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

No problem brushing Petunia's teeth. It's getting her to rinse and spit that's the problem.
:0


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

TShot said:


> No problem brushing Petunia's teeth. It's getting her to rinse and spit that's the problem.
> :0


LOL :brushteeth:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

TShot said:


> No problem brushing Petunia's teeth. It's getting her to rinse and spit that's the problem.
> :0


Great answer! Love it.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

how do you brush your dog's teeth. I must be doing something wrong. Charley doesn't like it and he really resists that brush in his mouth. How long should the brushing take? just a few moments or minutes. I have trouble getting to the inside of the back teeth. any suggestions?


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

I was told that we have to take our dos to the vets and have them knocked out to clean their teeth. That is so expensive and scares the dogs. Where do you buy dog toothpaste?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I did have Scout's teeth cleaned at the vet's recently. His teeth looked great, but I noticed a little tartar on his last molar. They are able to remove plaque below the gum line. He also had baseline x-rays since he was already sedated. I purchase C.E.T. toothpaste at the pet hospital. Scout didn't know what happened and woke up with shiny white teeth )


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

If your dogs have tartar build up should you get their teeth cleaned even if it means putting them under anesthesia or should you try something like plaque off to remove the tartar.


----------

